# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Society Finch!!αρσενικα-θηλικα!!

## tonis!

θα ηθελα να μου πει οποιος ξερει πως ξεχωριζουμε το αρσενικο απο το θηλικο Society Finch!!! :Happy0045:

----------


## Windsa

...τα αρσενικά τραγουδάνε και χορεύουνε!
Οπτικά δεν μπορείς να τα ξεχωρίζεις.

----------


## vagelis76

Κάπως έτσι Αντώνη....

----------

